# Cigar Obsession Live Broadcast This Saturday at 2:00 PM EST



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar Obsession is hosting another live broadcast this Saturday with guest Barry Stein from Miami Cigar Company. This is a live viewer Q&A format and lots of cigars and swag are given away during the broadcast. Hope to see you there.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, will have to check this out.


----------

